# Argëtim & zbavitje > Sporti nëpër botë >  Barcelona - Bayern München

## strong_07

Nje perballje teper interesante ne mes Barcelones dhe Bayernit 

Ndeshja e pare se pari luhet ne camp Nou me 07/08 April ndersa ajo kthyese 14/15 April

----------


## OO7

_____*Barcelona_______ Bayern Munich*
 *vs* 
*Uefa Champions League
Faza Çerekfinale
E Martë/E Mërkurë 07/08 Prill 2009
E Martë/E Mërkurë 14/15 Prill 2009
KO - 19:45 GMT*

----------


## KOKASHTA

Kjo ndeshje shpresoj te ma kenaqe shpirtin me spektakel dhe me nje kualifikim bindes te Byern-it.

Byerni eshte nga te paktat ekipe qe mund ta ndalonte kete barcelona, dhe ja qe i qelloi per pjese Barces te skualifikohet.

Kalon byerni!

----------


## AIRON^BOY

Lojtaret e Barces o KOKASHTA .... Nje dite me para ndeshjes te kene qene ne disko gjithe naten deri ne mengjes, e te kene bere sex, perseri do e pallojn Bayernin.

Bayerni eshte thjesht viktima e radhes nga Barcelona  :shkelje syri: 

*BARCELONA FITUESE E CHAMPIONS - LEAGUE 2009.*

----------


## KOKASHTA

do e shofim,po kam frike se do ju beje ribery me shoke te flisni me vete

p.s pse s`skon ne gjendje civile ta besh emrin lionel kurse mbiemrin barcelona  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Tigri_Elbasanit

*normale Fiton Barcelona   	   	4  	80.00%*

----------


## AGREPI_25

Kuelifikohet barca me rrezultat te thedhe 
Ka per ta shkaterue e te kalbesire

----------


## gatusso

Duke marr parasysh mbrojtjen e Bajernit (Kiksat e Lusios e Van Bojtenit) ,ndersa ana tjeter Messi,Etoo dhe Henry ,ateher ka mundesi te perseritet nje verzion i sportingut....

----------


## AIRON^BOY

> do e shofim,po kam frike se do ju beje ribery me shoke te flisni me vete
> 
> p.s pse s`skon ne gjendje civile ta besh emrin lionel kurse mbiemrin barcelona


I ka bolet me te renda MESSI nga Ribery  :shkelje syri: 
Messi do i bej SEX plehrave te Bayernit.

----------


## km92

Nuk eshte ndeshje e lehte, sic e keni parashikuar shumica.. Po mendoj dhe shpresoj se Barca do te kualifikohet, duhet patjeter te shkoj ne finale se aty e ka vendin..   :shkelje syri:

----------


## The.ReaL

Byern Munchen .....  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## altruisti_ek84

Ka shum gjasa te perseritet gjysemfinalja e vitit te kaluar FcBarcelona - Manchester.U

----------


## Ka Vetem DINAMO

*Barcelona me siguri ka mallkuar shortin dhe veten, per kete perballje.
E vertete, qe Barca ka kualitete me te mira dhe lojtare teknike, por me shpirtin dhe karakterin e legjendareve gjermane, nuk behet shaka. 
Do preferohej te ishte finalja kjo ndeshje, por shorti e deshi qe te jete vetem Bajerni ne Rome.*

----------


## goldian

airon boy mu ba andrra realitet
e kam shpreh se dosha barcelonen dhe zoti me paska degju
adios barca adios

----------


## AIRON^BOY

> airon boy mu ba andrra realitet
> e kam shpreh se dosha barcelonen dhe zoti me paska degju
> adios barca adios


Po peshku ne det tigani ne zjarr ti !
Nje fjal goje eshte adios.... Por do shume mund te realizosh enderren tende. Endrra jote per fatin tend te keq eshte qe : Bayerni do pallohet nga Barcelona, do ja nxjerri nga hundet ate kualifikimin qe beri ndaj Sportingut. ( Keshtu vetem nje pjese e enderres tende u realizua )

Barcelona e ka nje ndeshje teper te lehte ndaj plehrave te Bayernit. Do e perdhunoj.

----------


## altruisti_ek84

Barcelona le te mendoj per gjysme finalen, per nje hakmarrje sa me dinjitoze ndaj djajve te kuq.
Se per ket faz me bayernin i ka vdek nena kesaj pune astalavisa bayern see you next year...

----------


## Ka Vetem DINAMO

> Po peshku ne det tigani ne zjarr ti !
> Nje fjal goje eshte adios.... Por do shume mund te realizosh enderren tende. Endrra jote per fatin tend te keq eshte qe : Bayerni do pallohet nga Barcelona, do ja nxjerri nga hundet ate kualifikimin qe beri ndaj Sportingut.
> 
> Barcalona e ka nje ndeshje me te lehte ndaj plehrave te Bayernit. Do e perdhunoj.


*Me pak euforik djalosh....
Kujto qe Barcelona ka gjysmen e Championseve te Bajernit.
Kujto dhe perballjet e fundit europiane te Bayen/Barca, me 1996 ne gjysemfinalen e Kupes Uefa dhe me 1999 ne Champions, kur Bayerni e shporri jashte me shqelma Barcen.*

----------


## Ka Vetem DINAMO

> *Barcelona le te mendoj per gjysme finalen, per nje hakmarrje sa me dinjitoze ndaj djajve te kuq*.
> Se per ket faz me bayernin i ka vdek nena kesaj pune astalavisa bayern see you next year...


*Merrni mundimin te shihni njehere shortin, pastaj beni kompetentin.

Gjysemfinalet do dalin nga keto cifte:

Manchester/Porto - Arsenal/Villareal
Barcelona/Bayern - Liverpool/Chelsea.*

----------


## AIRON^BOY

> *Me pak euforik djalosh....
> Kujto qe Barcelona ka gjysmen e Championseve te Bajernit.
> Kujto dhe perballjet e fundit europiane te Bayen/Barca, me 1996 ne gjysemfinalen e Kupes Uefa dhe me 1999 ne Champions, kur Bayerni e shporri jashte me shqelma Barcen.*


Ajaxi kishte 4 championsa per parmbrem u eleminua nga Marseja.Dhe Reali ka 9 championsa ne kurriz... Por po iken qe ne 1/8 e Championsit. Jane krahasime ordinere keto qe bene ti ...... Keshtu nuk i rruhet shume Barcelones per 2 championsa qe ka me teper... Ti fusi ne B*** , se kur te luajne Barcelona do i fusi ate qe i futet grave  :shkelje syri:

----------


## argjenddre

Barcelona mendoi se do fitoje por mund te ndahen edhe barazim

----------

